# AXA or BXA



## Coomba (Apr 7, 2014)

I will be buying a new quick change tool post for a 12X36 Clausing that I have coming.More then likely it will be a Phase two. The 12' is right between the 100 and the 200 series. Would I benefit buying the 200,or would I be just wasting my money? I remember reading some where that the 200 may not center the tool on a 12,' is that true?   What would be the advantages or disadvantages ?   Thanks
'


----------



## TomS (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a Phase II AXA on my Enco 12 x 36.  Using 1/2" turning tools the tool holders are approximately vertically centered on the tool post giving ample adjustment to accomodate a smaller tool bit.  Can't comment on the BXA as I don't own one.

Tom S.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 7, 2014)

Either will fit fine on a 12" lathe...  With a BXA, it will give you growing room if you should decide to get a bigger lathe some day.  The cost difference between the two is not shocking.  Cost of tool holders are just a few bucks more.  The QCTPs sold by Jeff at www.tools4cheap.net are really nice -every bit as good as the Phase II and much less costly.  I have a couple sets both in AXA and BXA.

Finally, BXA will allow you to use 1/2" tooling -or even 5/8.  5/8 tooling is a bit cumbersome on a 12" lathe though and I find it gets in the way.  I do have several insert holders in 5/8 and only in a few rare cases did their slight extra rigidity help me make a cut that was hard to reach.

Ray


----------



## hvontres (Apr 8, 2014)

Coomba said:


> I will be buying a new quick change tool post for a 12X36 Clausing that I have coming.More then likely it will be a Phase two. The 12' is right between the 100 and the 200 series. Would I benefit buying the 200,or would I be just wasting my money? I remember reading some where that the 200 may not center the tool on a 12,' is that true?   What would be the advantages or disadvantages ?   Thanks
> '



I went with a BXA wedge for my 12x24 Clausing. I think it is just about the right size 



The second picture shows a 5/8 toololder on center and there is still plenty of room to adjust it up or down.Plus the Phase II's are on sale at enco until the end of May. So if you get a 20% off coupon, you can get a Phase II set for about the same money as a Bostar off of e-bay. And the best part is, the wedge is currently the same price as the piston.


----------



## British Steel (Apr 8, 2014)

Whichever size you get, you'll never look back after getting a QCTP!

My 13" Holbrook has a rather "tall" topslide, I found the BXA about right, but with the top of the tool slot at Centre height I only have 1/8 - 3/16 below the holder, pretty close! I just measured from top of toolholder slot to base and it's 1-1/8", so that's the MINIMUM height of Centre above the topslide "deck" if you'll ever want to use 5/8" tooling.

I think the extra mass and rigidity of the BXA over the AXA is worthwhile, and although it doesn't seem as rigid as the Dickson I got with it, toolholders aren't 100 apiece....


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 8, 2014)

On my old 12" lathe I had the AXA toolpost and it was great, not issues, but like Ray C. said, the BXA allows you to use .625" tooling if desired.

For my new 13x40 lathe I ordered the Dorian BXA toolpost.  I have not used it yet but look forward to being able to use the .625" tooling that I have had for years.

Mike.


----------



## DMS (Apr 8, 2014)

I went with the AXA on my 10EE (12.5"), and wish I had gone for the BXA. The turning/facing tools work out fine, but the boring and parting tools will not quite adjust to center.


----------



## bvd1940 (Apr 8, 2014)

bigger= heaver= more solid, less flex, vibration, etc. Just my 2 cents worth but what do I know:nuts:


----------



## rdhem2 (Apr 9, 2014)

I use the AXA on both the SB14 and Logan 10 just for interchangeability reasons.  I was forced to by some oversize insert type tooling for a job due to the material being cut.  I just opened up a AXA holder slot to accommodate the larger tool shank.  I never had any support, vibration, flex, or other problems.


----------



## Coomba (Apr 10, 2014)

BXA is on the way, from Enco, at half the price and free shipping. Thanks Guys


----------

